# Capita DOA or Burton Process



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

not sure about the boards but I don't think you would want a wide if you are size 11.


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

Just picked up the process flying v and some new mission bindings! Can't wait! Got the 2016 and saved $180.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was looking at these boards recently. However, my primary concern wasn't all mountain. I wanted a "true" twin and between the two, I would have gotten the Doa because it doesn't have set back like the process does.

That being said, I would have bought a Doa if the price was right but I ended up getting a yes basic because I got a good deal on it.

GL


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A little more detail on what kind of riding you'll be doing, where, how long you've been riding, what have you had in the past... 

Overall the Process is a little softer, but you're also looking a shorter DOA. 

Both good boards, more detail and we can narrow it further.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Nivek said:


> A little more detail on what kind of riding you'll be doing, where, how long you've been riding, what have you had in the past...
> 
> Overall the Process is a little softer, but you're also looking a shorter DOA.
> 
> Both good boards, more detail and we can narrow it further.


Do you think he should get a wide board?


----------



## Meaden (Nov 27, 2016)

Nivek said:


> A little more detail on what kind of riding you'll be doing, where, how long you've been riding, what have you had in the past...
> 
> Overall the Process is a little softer, but you're also looking a shorter DOA.
> 
> Both good boards, more detail and we can narrow it further.


In the past I have had a 155 wide Burton Hero for a few years but I am ready to retire it. Mainly all mountain but I'd like to progress at park riding, have ridden for about 10 years now. Spend most my winters in the French Alps. Wasn't too sure if I should go up in board size as I have gone from 5 10 to 6ft in the past year.


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

Meaden said:


> In the past I have had a 155 wide Burton Hero for a few years but I am ready to retire it. Mainly all mountain but I'd like to progress at park riding, have ridden for about 10 years now. Spend most my winters in the French Alps. Wasn't too sure if I should go up in board size as I have gone from 5 10 to 6ft in the past year.


I have a 155 Burton Process 2015, traditional camber (for 1,68m / 64kg).
It's a good overall board, soft-mid, with all camber pros (turns, grip) and cons (less floating, lower forgiveness). But it didn't impressed my as I expected going out of an old 2005 Nidecker Chill... A little less catchy due to the light spoon tip and that's all. 
I'm low intermediate rider and ride only groomers. No park. If I could go back, today I would have chose something with a RCR profile from the start (like the DOA or the Outerspace Living in your case) that could maybe give me a better compromise for what I do and my level I think. For me, I'm looking for a more all-mountain freeride option since park/freestyle will be next to 0% for me... (Jones Explorer or Flagship as some friends here suggested! Or maybe Capita Mercury, even if it's not directional, but seems to have good reviews as an all-mountain deck)
If the Process Flying V version is the one you are considering, seems to be to washy according to reviews I read at the time...


----------



## Meaden (Nov 27, 2016)

fabiob said:


> I have a 155 Burton Process 2015, traditional camber (for 1,68m / 64kg).
> It's a good overall board, soft-mid, with all camber pros (turns, grip) and cons (less floating, lower forgiveness). But it didn't impressed my as I expected going out of an old 2005 Nidecker Chill... A little less catchy due to the light spoon tip and that's all.
> I'm low intermediate rider and ride only groomers. No park. If I could go back, today I would have chose something with a RCR profile from the start (like the DOA or the Outerspace Living in your case) that could maybe give me a better compromise for what I do and my level I think. For me, I'm looking for a more all-mountain freeride option since park/freestyle will be next to 0% for me... (Jones Explorer or Flagship as some friends here suggested! Or maybe Capita Mercury, even if it's not directional, but seems to have good reviews as an all-mountain deck)
> If the Process Flying V version is the one you are considering, seems to be to washy according to reviews I read at the time...


Yeah was the Flying V version, I'm from Scotland and its £325 and DOA is £355 so pretty similar price points. Ill bear that in mind.


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

Meaden said:


> Yeah was the Flying V version, I'm from Scotland and its £325 and DOA is £355 so pretty similar price points. Ill bear that in mind.


I think I'd go with the DOA considering the all-mountain...
But can't tell if at the park/freestyle side it would be a good choice comparing to the Flying V.


----------



## jimbo1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a DOA and had rented a process flying v for a couple of days when my old DOA was stolen at a trip, so I can make a direct comparison.
Quite different boards, DOA is more poppy, aggresive and stiffer, faster as well and can really hold an edge. You can never really relax too much but the added rocker gives it a bit more forgiveness over traditional camber. The Process on the other hand was more playful, buttering on this thing was super easy, but it would wash out a lot when carving and riding on ice was no fun. Maybe it was because it was right after I was riding my DOA for 5 days straight and got used to it, but the Process really felt like a lesser board to me.


----------

